# Elbert Co.



## tcward (Jul 22, 2012)

Who is hunting in Elbert Co. this year?


----------



## creekbender (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be there for sure .


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jul 23, 2012)

ill be here,hunted here for over 25 years


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I will, persimmons and muscadines are loaded down and the t'storm last week blew down limbs loaded with acorns from the red oaks, don't know about the white ones but bet with the rains and the mild last winter that they will do well also.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Jul 28, 2012)

I am hunting in Elbert for the first time this season.  I've found the white oak stands in the lease, and looking forward to bow season!


----------



## tcward (Aug 12, 2012)

Saw a ton of red oak acorns on the ground yesterday. They were green. I guess wind from storms have blown them on the ground.


----------



## jbemory (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be there! Can't wait for the season to open.  This will be my sixth year hunting in Elbert Co.  Persimons are heavy with fruit, white oaks look thick too.  Nothing hitting the ground yet.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Aug 28, 2012)

Me An Yea The Persimons Are Loaded!


----------



## oguck (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm there


----------



## GAGE (Sep 5, 2012)

8 or 9 years now for me!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 5, 2012)

*33 years in Elbert for me...*

Lord, I am getting old.  We killed lots of deer, some nice bucks and had lots of fun up there.  Both my sons killed their first deer in Elbert and since have harvested many more, including some nice ones.  See my Avatar, that is my 12 year olds first buck and it was a good one.  Now gracing his bedroom wall.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Lord, I am getting old.  We killed lots of deer, some nice bucks and had lots of fun up there.  Both my sons killed their first deer in Elbert and since have harvested many more, including some nice ones.  See my Avatar, that is my 12 year olds first buck and it was a good one.  Now gracing his bedroom wall.



Great deer!


----------



## gabowman (Sep 14, 2012)

Lived here for 55 years and have hunted here almost that long. I'll poke around in the woods some here.


----------



## tcward (Sep 20, 2012)

Got some good rain after we planted oats last Saturday! Hope that brings em' up!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 20, 2012)

Killed my first deer in Elbert county, late 80's.  We used to be on a club right on lake Russell.  If I remember correctly it was about 550 acres.  I remember seeing lots of deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slow for our club so far*

I have seen 2 does in 4 sittings.  My 2 buddies have seen 0 deer also in 4 sittings each.  Very few deer tracks.  Lots of coyote tracks


----------



## GAGE (Sep 24, 2012)

0 kills, and a combined 10 deer for 10 sits.


----------



## creekbender (Sep 24, 2012)

I have saw 3 out of the stand so far in 7 sittings. But i can come home after the game Saturday night and there are 2 bucks 20ft from the side of my house . Crazy .


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 6, 2012)

*10/06 report*

3 hunters in camp today. 8 deer seen this am. None in pm hunt. 1 doe harvested. First of year for club. Several bucks seen today.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2012)

Who is gonna muzzleloader hunt Saturday?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 9, 2012)

*Yes*

Me and my 12 yo and 16 yo. All weekend. Good luck to you.


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Me and my 12 yo and 16 yo. All weekend. Good luck to you.



Good luck to y'all, too Dawg!


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2012)

Meat in the freezer yesterday!


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2012)

tcward said:


> Meat in the freezer yesterday!



I am not sure why she is sideways! Lol!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Nice doe...*

We didnt see anything up there on Saturday except turkeys and a coyote, which bite the dust.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 15, 2012)

First deer of the season taken yesterday for our club. A nice ML doe, and a spike (9 y/o daughters first deer)


----------



## tcward (Oct 16, 2012)

What kind of scrape activity you guys seeing? I saw a couple Saturday but they were small.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't seen any scrapes yet, but have seen a few rubbed trees, won't be long!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

My cousin saw a small bear this morning on our property! Anybody else seen bear in Elbert Co?


----------



## creekbender (Nov 25, 2012)

tcward said:


> My cousin saw a small bear this morning on our property! Anybody else seen bear in Elbert Co?



I know at one time about 4 or 5 years ago where one was on Highway 72 .


----------

